
Prime Factorization : now available as a T-shirt - ColinWright
http://www.cafepress.co.uk/jgrahamc/8804238
======
jgrahamc
The background is that having replicated the design for the prime
factorization sweater in Processing ([http://blog.jgc.org/2012/04/make-your-
own-prime-factorizatio...](http://blog.jgc.org/2012/04/make-your-own-prime-
factorization.html)) I received encouragement
([http://www.blogger.com/comment.g?blogID=19303585&postID=...](http://www.blogger.com/comment.g?blogID=19303585&postID=6665439025357951622))
from the person who made the original prime factorization sweater telling me
to make a T-shirt.

